# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  علامات الفصل الصيفي متوفرة حاليا بالاسواق

## عُبادة

الى طلاب كلية الحصن

علامات الفصل الصيفي نازلات على النت

فرجونا شطارتكوا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يس يس يس شفتهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هو الصيفي هيك شغل تنكيس علامات

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نزل معدلي واحد بالمية :Cry2: 

c+ >>> c >>>> B

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

A
B
+C
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله وصرنا سنة رابعة ...اييييييييه الايام كيف بتمشي :Eh S(2): 

جماعة التكنو لسه ما خلصوا صيفي لذلك يمكن اعتبارهم سنة ثانية :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

صرنا ثالثه  :Eh S(2):  فعلا الدنيا طيار

----------


## عُبادة

> صرنا ثالثه  فعلا الدنيا طيار


شو انجحت بالعلوم العسكرية؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو انجحت بالعلوم العسكرية؟


 :Db465236ff:  اه  
كيف ما بعرف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff: 
هو لو كل المواد زي العلوم العسكرية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اه  
> كيف ما بعرف


والاحتمالات؟

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أنا +A بكل المواد  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## down to you

الحمد لله :Icon15: 
معدلي زاد :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دمعة فرح

مبروك نجاحك بالعلوم بدنا حلوان... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> أنا +A بكل المواد 
> [/align]


تمام هيك 
يعني برتفع معدلك ل4.12  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

B...........B............ناجح(علوم عسكريه)....
كان نفسي احسن من هيك... :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> B...........B............ناجح(علوم عسكريه)....
> كان نفسي احسن من هيك...


تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بالضبط عبادة  :Db465236ff: 
مبـــــــــارك لكل الناجحين يارب .. ومنها للأعلى إن شاء الله  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

A           STERNGTH OF MATERIALS

B               CONVERGE OF OF ENERGY

C+                    LAB OF STRENGTH OF MATERIALS

C+          LAB OF PHYSICS 2


طبعا لاول مره بجيب ايه من 76 ساعه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): احلى ابو الخل

----------


## saousana

> والله وصرنا سنة رابعة ...اييييييييه الايام كيف بتمشي
> 
> جماعة التكنو لسه ما خلصوا صيفي لذلك يمكن اعتبارهم سنة ثانية


انا سنة ثالثة قبل ما يبدى الصيفي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بقيسو السنوات بعدد الساعات  :Db465236ff: 
وانا من زمان مخلصة ثانية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> بالضبط عبادة 
> مبـــــــــارك لكل الناجحين يارب .. ومنها للأعلى إن شاء الله 
> [/align]


رحت ما احسدك يا شيخة 
بعدين تذكرت انك مش منزلة صيفي اصلا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

+B و C و C
ولله كنت رح اجلط   :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33): 

انا عندي سؤال كيف طعم الـ A

لاني ما جربتها

----------


## عُبادة

> 


  الله سترك :Db465236ff: 

لو غلطت وحسدتك كان فصلوكي قبل بداية الفصل

عينها والقبر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> الله سترك
> 
> لو غلطت وحسدتك كان فصلوكي قبل بداية الفصل
> 
> عينها والقبر


ليش مين اللي فينا عيونه زرق 
ابو عيون زرق  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> ليش مين اللي فينا عيونه زرق 
> ابو عيون زرق


اتوقع الكل عارف مين عيونه زرق :SnipeR (83):

----------


## down to you

> A           STERNGTH OF MATERIALS
> 
> B               CONVERGE OF OF ENERGY
> 
> C+                    LAB OF STRENGTH OF MATERIALS
> 
> C+          LAB OF PHYSICS 2
> 
> 
> طبعا لاول مره بجيب ايه من 76 ساعه




والله انك خطير-حدا بجيب أ بالمقاومه
ما شاالله عليك-رهيب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## down to you

> +B و C و C
> ولله كنت رح اجلط     
> 
> انا عندي سؤال كيف طعم الـ A
> 
> لاني ما جربتها




والله طعمها سكر :Db465236ff: 
الله يذوقك اياها :Db465236ff: 
ويذوقنا معك

----------


## آلجوري

> الله سترك
> 
> لو غلطت وحسدتك كان فصلوكي قبل بداية الفصل
> 
> عينها والقبر


 
ربك رحيم ... بدو يكتبلي عمر جديد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله انك خطير-حدا بجيب أ بالمقاومه
> ما شاالله عليك-رهيب


[align=center] 
احيانا بيمر الانسان بظروف بيستغرب ليش صار معه هيك :Icon31: 

و  بيصير يفش غله بالدراسه و بس :Icon31: 

و انا هيك صار معي :Icon31: 

و شديت حالي بالمقاومة و نزلتها (أ) و بكلية الهندسة التكنولوجية كمان :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> احيانا بيمر الانسان بظروف بيستغرب ليش صار معه هيك
> 
> و بيصير يفش غله بالدراسه و بس
> 
> و انا هيك صار معي
> 
> و شديت حالي بالمقاومة و نزلتها (أ) و بكلية الهندسة التكنولوجية كمان
> [/align]


 
لعاد خلي الظروف لحتى تتخرج  بامتياز  :Db465236ff:  ... بمزح  :Eh S(2): 
بس المشكله انو  لانك ماخدها بكليه تانيه بعادله ناجح راسب بلا علامات صح ولا لا؟؟!!

----------


## عُبادة

> لعاد خلي الظروف لحتى تتخرج  بامتياز  ... بمزح 
> بس المشكله انو  لانك ماخدها بكليه تانيه بعادله ناجح راسب بلا علامات صح ولا لا؟؟!!



بما انه داخل نفس الجامعة تحسب العلامات :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لعاد خلي الظروف لحتى تتخرج بامتياز  ... بمزح 
> بس المشكله انو لانك ماخدها بكليه تانيه بعادله ناجح راسب بلا علامات صح ولا لا؟؟!!


 
مش مشكلة :Icon31: 

لا...بتتعادل الي علامات :Icon31: 

لو يجامعه ثانية بتتعادلي ناجح او راسب :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
ممتاااااز .. شطور خالد  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Smile:

----------


## saousana

> اتوقع الكل عارف مين عيونه زرق


اه الكل بعرف  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> ربك رحيم ... بدو يكتبلي عمر جديد


انتي اللي جبتي لحالك 
شو كلهم A 
ووجه برقص 
لو اني عمية بصيبك بالعين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> انتي اللي جبتي لحالك 
> شو كلهم A 
> ووجه برقص 
> لو اني عمية بصيبك بالعين


فكيف لما تكون عيونها زرقا :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> فكيف لما تكون عيونها زرقا


اول مرة بشوف حدى بحكي عن حاله 
خف على حالك شوي مش هيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اول مرة بشوف حدى بحكي عن حاله 
> خف على حالك شوي مش هيك


نفسي احسد حدا وتزبط معي :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> نفسي احسد حدا وتزبط معي


بدك مساعدة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> بدك مساعدة


اه والله ياريت :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
السنوات بنحسبو بدفع الرسوم 

يعني كل اهل التكنو سنه ثالثه :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> انتي اللي جبتي لحالك 
> شو كلهم A 
> ووجه برقص 
> 
> لو اني عمية بصيبك بالعين


 
لو سمحت عن الغلط مو Aأنا جبت +A ركزي الله يرضى عليك .. انا ما تعبت لتحى اجيبها هالبلس  :Db465236ff:

----------

